# How to catch Crickets with tweesers



## spyro08 (May 4, 2008)

hey,
can any of you give me advice on how to get crickets quickly as i am having a job catching with tweezers and thats the only way by gecko can feed at the moment as he is only 14 weeks old and cant catch the crickets fast enough.
thanks once again
spyro.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

watch the karate kid...........





sorry that was flys and chop sticks :blush:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Loads of help you are! :lol2:

Try putting them in the fridge for 10 mins before feeding- it slows em down big time, making them easier for you and your baby to catch :2thumb:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> watch the karate kid...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao....great!


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah put them in the fridge for 15mins they'll soon slow down! also take everything that the crix could hide under out of the viv and it will be ten times easier for your leo! thats what i used to do with my bd


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

sudan_lover said:


> yeah put them in the fridge for 15mins they'll soon slow down! also take everything that the crix could hide under out of the viv and it will be ten times easier for your leo! thats what i used to do with my bd


15 minutes?

thats a bit long they all might die, i used to do it for 5-8 minutes that was enough,


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

I used do the tweezer thing with the crix and it was a pain in the a**. I found a much easier way was to get a deepish plastic dish and shake the egg crate in to the dish with the required number of crix. Then you can dust them with calcium, pop the lid on and then put them in the fridge. Then I used to hold the dish in front of my beardie sideways on and the crix used to walk straight in to his waiting mouth - it worked a treat. I did this as my beardie only has one eye and wasn't very good at hunting.


----------



## spyro08 (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions guys/girls. I tried to put the cricks in the fridge for ten minutes and as soon as i took the container out of the fridge the cricks went loopy and if you would like to know they are black cricks.
thanks again. spyro


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

With my lizards, i just pick the crickets,locust or worms up and hand feed to them, sometimes i let them chase the crickets around.


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Freezer works fab for just one minite ! any longer and they will be stiff forever...: victory:


----------

